#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  5 ways IOT will impact our lives in the next five years

## Bhavya

In the next five years, IoT it will not only make jobs but influence almost every part of our lives from medical advances to green initiatives, smart vehicles and homes. Here in this article, you can find in which ways IOT will impact our lives in the next five years.

----------


## Dhora

> In the next five years, IoT it will not only make jobs but influence almost every part of our lives from medical advances to green initiatives, smart vehicles and homes. Here in this article, you can find in which ways IOT will impact our lives in the next five years.


I found that ways in this article and thank you for sharing this.
I think that after five years we can not live without Internet Of Things(IOT) in smart city/village.

----------


## Bhavya

> I found that ways in this article and thank you for sharing this.
> I think that after five years we can not live without Internet Of Things(IOT) in smart city/village.


It's my pleasure Dhora, Yeah Our future will be filled with IoT devices, I think the era is already started.

----------

